# Crap Cleaner {Yahoo Toolbar}



## Boss Cooker (Nov 26, 2005)

I installed Crap Cleaner. It seems to work well. One problem is the yahoo toolbar that comes with it. I have a toolbar above it. My desk top is a bit crowded. Is there a way to get rid of the yahoo toolbar? I am happy with the other one. Or do I have to remove crap cleaner to clean it up?


----------



## Boss Cooker (Nov 26, 2005)

I answered my own question. Went to add/remove programs and located it and removed it. I think it is time for a defrag too.


----------



## millipede (May 28, 2006)

I can't stand toolbars on other people's computers. I was at my Uncle's house the other week and they had 3 separate toolbars going at once... AOL, Yahoo, and something else. I find they're more trouble than they're worth, but that's just me...

Anyway, glad you figured out how to remove it.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

And the reason most people have tool bar installed is because they DON'T read the instructions when installing software. There is a lot of software that wants to install toolbars but its an option and if you read the install instructions and uncheck the box during install you dont get the tool bar.


----------



## MyHomesteadName (Dec 2, 2006)

toolbars FREQUENTLY have spyware....avoid them, they aren't necessary. Just use a good browser like firefox and you can configure it any way you want.


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

> toolbars FREQUENTLY have spyware....avoid them, they aren't necessary. Just use a good browser like firefox and you ....


Some toolbars are very good and useful, they also don't install spyware.
My favorite one that is VERY useful and doesn't install extra junk is,
www.adavancedtoolbar.com-This handy tool bar blocks popups (better than the sp2 popup blocker, because advanced tool bar popup blocker knows which popups are bad,so it blocks those, and the ones you WANT to open, it allows these), lets you access your email, includes security tools (spyware scanner), includes games, a calculator, a calander, and a search bar. It is a very small download only 1mb.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

I get 'cannot find server.....' from that web site you listed, and ya I removed the '-this' part of it?

--->Paul


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

rambler said:


> I get 'cannot find server.....' from that web site you listed, and ya I removed the '-this' part of it?--->Paul


 Try this as it was spelled wrong.
http://www.advancedtoolbar.com/ 
I don't use any toolbar except what comes with Outlook Express


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

The link that I posted works just fine. www.advancedtoolbar.com


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Teresa S. said:


> The link that I posted works just fine. www.advancedtoolbar.com


 I am sorry this is what you posted and it is spelled wrong and would not work. Sorry if I hurt your feelings :Bawling: And that is why I reposted the link. Give me 10 lashes with a wet noodle


> My favorite one that is VERY useful and doesn't install extra junk is,
> www.adavancedtoolbar.com


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

Whoops! Sorry! I didn't realise I spelled the first link wrong! No hurt feelings here! My fault! LOL!


----------

